# Spinning links



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is Specifically for Spinning related information. There is a seperate thread for Fibers. We are hoping this will make finding needed resources easier. 

The Joy of Handspinning www.joyofhandspinning.com 

This is a great website with lots of handspinning info of all types, drop spindle and wheel, processing and preparing fiber, step by step instructions for spinning, illustrations and even videos. Lots of links to other spinning sites and suppliers too. 

Here is a link from my favorites. It has some good instructions on drop spindling and plying. 

http://www.graftonfibers.com/ 

This is the link for a spindle maker. His wife was part of the Canadian contingent that was at the fall retreat. I bought one of his spindles. I haven't spun on it yet but I love to look at it. 

He also makes other things for spinner and weavers. The pictures do NOT do the spindles and the quality of his work justice. The woods he used are really wonderful. 

http://www.mts.net/~tabachek/index.htm 

A nice source for combs. 

http://www.pjhandcrafts.com 

Interweave Press: 
http://www.interweave.com/ 

Spinner's and Weaver's house cleaning pages, If you are looking to buy anything fiber related this should be your first stop for good used equipment. 
http://homepages.together.net/~kbruce/kbbspin.html 

Miekle's Farm. This is a wonderful site fo any fibering needs. Needle felting, free patterns, fibers, forms, spinning supplies, knitting, weaving, etc... 
http://www.mielkesfarm.com/index.html 

Here is the link for Woodland Wool Works. My personal favorite place to shop. They sell everything. And best of all they have a layaway plan you can do for larger purcheses. They also take trade-ins and sell used equipment. They are nice and very reputable to deal with. 
http://www.woodlandwoolworks.com/ 


Here is the link for The Woolery. I am not too familiar with them but I do know a lot of people who rely on them for many things. 
http://www.woolery.com/ 

LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND!! 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FiberBuyandTrade/messages/?viscount=100 

Victorian Video Productions -- http://www.victorianvid.com 

They have videos for every kind of fiber art including basketmaking, beadmaking, crochet, fabric painting, kitting, lacemaking, rug braiding and hooking, sewing, needlework, spinning, dyeing, felting, weaving. They're really well done videos too. 

From Spinnerholic: 

Here are two places that rent the Victorian videos - I think $10 for 2 weeks. 

http://www.paradisefibers.com/videos/index.asp 

and 

http://207.5.150.37/default.htm 

No personal experience with either of them but I wish I'd found these before spending a wad on buying all the spinning videos 

Here's a whole page of spinning links 

http://dmoz.org/Arts/Crafts/Textiles/Handspinning/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a link to Interweave Press - Spin Off magazine. If you are looking for a spinning guild in your state check here.

http://www.interweave.com/spin/reso...lds/default.asp


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My favorite fiber prep/spinning/weaving supplier:

http://www.susansfibershop.com/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yarn substitution web site http://www.yarndex.com/


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

And the Spinner's & Weaver's Housecleaning page has moved to here:
http://www.kbbspin.org/


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Joy Of Handspinning
Information and supplies for beginning and advanced spinners
Lots of good articles and videos for hand spinners
http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/

ICanSpin.com can now be found at ISpindle.com
Lots of videos available at the Table of Contents page
http://www.ispindle.com/toc.htm

How to make a toy wheel drop spindle
http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/make-dropspin.shtml

How to make a CD drop spindle
http://www.ehow.com/how_4497759_cd-drop-spindle.html

How to use the Navajo Spindle
http://www.graftonfibers.com/navajospinning.htm

Joy Of Handspinning
http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/make-dropspin.shtml

Grafton Fibers - Spinning & Plying info
http://www.graftonfibers.com/instructions.htm

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Franco :bow:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! I just spent way too much time looking at all that! lol!

Thnx LOTS!


PS... think I found some hand carders on the yahoo group - waiting to hear back.


----------

